# qEEG/TMS



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

Ok so I used to be active here pretty much everyday. But I started distracting myself from the issues and just went on with life despite not feeling anything. I'm back now because I wanna take another stab at getting rid of this.

I tried TMS with no avail but that's because I had the typical depression protocol which isn't likely to work at all in DP or emotional numbness/Anhedonia.

So, my point is, does anyone know how to acquire a qEEG in the US without pursuing neurofeedback?

I'd like to get a qEEG and see what the fuck is going on and maybe it will line up with the studies that show my right PFC is overactive. Any ideas?


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not sure about the relationship between qEEG and neurofeedback. As I understand it, qEEG is essentially a computer assisted version of the

standard EEG. How do you get one? See a neurologist and ask for one, would be the standard method. It may be that for insurance purposes

you would need a referral? When I realized I needed an EEG, I appealed to a neurologist at a medical center who agreed to see me. You might

say I was self referred. And, I wasn't taking no for an answer.

https://qeegsupport.com/what-is-qeeg-or-brain-mapping/


----------



## curiousmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Sorry I can't comment on the qEEG question but I would encourage you to revisit rTMS if it is within your budget.



Jackk11 said:


> I tried TMS with no avail but that's because I had the typical depression protocol which isn't likely to work at all in DP or emotional numbness/Anhedonia.


When getting rTMS treatment it is important that neuronavigation software is used, this way they can locate the targeted region with more precision and hence the outcome will be more effective. The studies that test rTMS for DPD use neuronavigation technology. Many on this forum who have tried rTMS did not use neuronavigation technology and their response was slim to none.

And have you considered getting rTMS to the rVLPC, TPJ or Angular Gyrus? These regions have a high clinical response rate, and are in line with the neurobiological model of DPD. I'l drop a couple links below for reference purposes. If you got the depression protocol that means they likely targeted the DLPFC, and this won't work for primary DPD.

Neurobiological Model of Depersonalization Disorder Using Repetitive Transcranial Magnetic Stimulation

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3968882/

rTMS to right ventrolateral prefrontal cortex (rVLPC)

https://www.ncbi.nlm...les/PMC4906152/ (there have been numerous trials on this)

rTMS to the temporo-parietal junction (TPJ)

https://www.research...zation_Disorder

rTMS combined therapy with CBT

https://www.scienced...013700619301551

I wanted to also add that it is crucial that you have an accurate diagnosis of your condition by a professional before doing the rTMS treatment to these locations, as they do not address comorbidity issues (such as with depression).


----------



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

curiousmind said:


> Sorry I can't comment on the qEEG question but I would encourage you to revisit rTMS if it is within your budget.
> When getting rTMS treatment it is important that neuronavigation software is used, this way they can locate the targeted region with more precision and hence the outcome will be more effective. The studies that test rTMS for DPD use neuronavigation technology. Many on this forum who have tried rTMS did not use neuronavigation technology and their response was slim to none.
> 
> And have you considered getting rTMS to the rVLPC, TPJ or Angular Gyrus? These regions have a high clinical response rate, and are in line with the neurobiological model of DPD. I'l drop a couple links below for reference purposes. If you got the depression protocol that means they likely targeted the DLPFC, and this won't work for primary DPD.
> ...


Yea I've seen these studies. I'd like to pursue rVLPFC stimulation being that emotional numbness is my worst symptom but I'd like to get a qEEG beforehand. Either way I will pursue TMS again in the near future.


----------

